
State of C Programming Language in 2019 - webdva
https://insights.dice.com/2019/01/14/state-of-c-programming-language-in-2019/
======
buserror
Looks like some coreless placeholder article. It actually says nothing at
all.... New C19 document with... nothing new (as per their own description of
it) and nothing actually new since C11 anyway.

